# Archie's heart



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie isn't feeling well these days....he had xrays a week and a half ago...at that time the vet said his heart was slightly enlarged and had what looked like a little fluid in it. So he wanted to rule out broncitis and put him on anti-biotics - they didn't work at all.

So we went back to the vet again and this time I asked for a different doctor who I had seen once before and liked her. She took more xrays and took me back to look at them. His heart is huge! it's on a slant because it doesn't fit in the space it should be. :w00t: She can't really see any fluid though. 

She says he has heart disease and there's not much we can do for him. We are making an appointment up at Garden State Hospital with a cardiologist to get an ECG, that will give us more information about it.

He coughs all night long, the poor dude is tired all the time and his tail is down. You can just tell he doesn't feel good. 

Here's my boy maybe five years ago:









Here he is last year (before he got his car canal removed in July)









And here he is now.








I know he needs a good grooming. He is going tomorrow all by himself, I was afraid to send him with the others last week, not knowing what was wrong with him.


Oh, and his ear is horrible!! It just doesn't ever get better. 

This is all scaring me. I love him so much...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you and him a lot of love. Hoping all this will get sorted out and he'll feel great real soon. Poor baby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. We all love Archie, because we feel him through your words.:grouphug: Feel better little dude. :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Pat, I'm sorry that Archie isn't feeling well. He's such a sweet looking guy. I hope that the cardio Dr can help. Hugs to you all.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Pat. I'm so sorry to hear that Archie has heart disease and that his ear is still not doing well. Hopefully the cardiac doctor will be able to prescribe a course of treatment.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh Pat, will be praying for your special boy and .. and you too! I know this is scarey for you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh poor dude. Sounds like cardiomyopathy perhaps. He needs lasix and digoxin. It won't cure it, but it will improve his quality for how ever long he has. Ask about that. So sorry for all his troubles. He's a speical boy.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It is so hard when our baby's health declines.

Has he been on Vetmedin yet? My malt Holly also developed a significant heart murmur and had started coughing. The vet put her on Vetmedin and it made an amazing difference in her comfort and energy level, and her coughing stopped completely. She was on it the last 2 years of her life and lived to be 17. If your baby isn't on it yet, you might ask your vet about it.

VETMEDIN - Home Page


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Poor Archie, he does look tired. Get well soon baby. Prayers for you rayer:rayer:rayer:

Priya


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hearing that sad new about your Archie brings back memories of our sweet Angel who also had heart problems and a collapsed treachea. Our Vet really could not do too much for Angel. I hope that the Vet that you will be taking Archie too will be able to help him out. How old is Archie??? He sure is adorable and I hope that things will start to look up for him Pat.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, Pam I am so so SO very sorry to hear this. I haven't had any experiences like this so wont be able to give any advice. However I sincerely, with all of my heart, hope that Archie gets better! I'll be thinking of you and the little guy...Please keep us in the loop!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry. I will pray they come up with something to make Archie feel better. Poor little guy.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear this. Will be keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat.. as to Archie's ears> saw this from Whole dog Journal...

Chronic Ear Infections in Canine - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Glad you are going to a cardiologist and hoping they can get Archie on some meds to slow the progression of the heart disease.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

My Dear Pat, Iam In tears I Just read this.
I dont know alot of medical things about our fluffs. But I Do Know The Pain We Feel When This Happens. I Can Only Pray and really Pray alot for archie.
Have faith pat. Wish i could do more. You both will be in my thoughts. ill check back for updates. Kiss Archie for me and you try to be strong. Nickee in Pa*


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwwww Pat, I'm sorry to hear this. Spookie and I are sending hugs and nose licks


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear this about sweet Archie. I hope the doctors can recommend something to help him feel better. 

My prayers and love are with both of you. Please give Archie a warm hug and kiss from his Auntie Marie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh no Pat, this is awful. I'm so sorry about this news about Archie. I just love him. What Pam said is encouraging though, hopefully they have something to help him. Please let us know how it goes at the next visit.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A..........Adorable Archie :smootch:

R..........Ray of sunshine:Sunny Smile:

C..........Cardiologist Doctor will make you feel better:aktion033:

H..........Heart of Gold:heart:

I...........In no time you will feel better :thumbsup:

E...........Everybody is praying for you:innocent::innocent::innocent:





*


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this. I have fallen in love with Archie from afar, we have an internet romance going on. Please give him big kissies from me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh poor dude. Sounds like cardiomyopathy perhaps. He needs lasix and digoxin. It won't cure it, but it will improve his quality for how ever long he has. Ask about that. So sorry for all his troubles. He's a speical boy.


Pam, he is on lasix right now, but today the vet said she didn't see any fluid. I need to call her back and ask her if I should continue giving it to him. He's also taking Enalapril - I think that's sort of a blood pressure med.



IvysMom said:


> I'm so sorry. It is so hard when our baby's health declines.
> 
> Has he been on Vetmedin yet? My malt Holly also developed a significant heart murmur and had started coughing. The vet put her on Vetmedin and it made an amazing difference in her comfort and energy level, and her coughing stopped completely. She was on it the last 2 years of her life and lived to be 17. If your baby isn't on it yet, you might ask your vet about it.
> 
> VETMEDIN - Home Page


I just looked up the Vetmedin page - ummm, I don't think Archie is in CHF just yet. She thinks the cough is from his enlarged heart pressing on something causing it. 

I really need to get him to the cardiologist and ask him about it. Hope I can get an appointment soon.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh poor sweet Archie boy . Pat, I know you must be so worried about him. I would ask the specialist to do an echo (echocardiogram) which is an ultrasound of the heart. This will help identify structural and functional capacity. And ECG or EKG is an electrocardiogram which gives info on electrical activity. Make sure they do the Echo. Don't fear... There are meds that he can take that can make him feel better. It's beyond hard watching out special pups age. ::hugs::


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys always make me feel so much better when I worry about the kids. Archie is such a special guy to me...:wub:....he's the best dog I ever had. 


Ava is the cutest, but Archie....he's the dog everyone loves....and he's ok with it. ....he's not a scardey dog or a nervous dog nor a needy or overly kissey dog. He's just Archie. My dude.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is so sad to hear!the coughing is so upsetting to hear. We will all pray for Archie and his recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Pat, poor little guy. I sure hope the cardiologist can help him. I will be praying for Arch man.:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh poor dude. Sounds like cardiomyopathy perhaps. He needs lasix and digoxin. It won't cure it, but it will improve his quality for how ever long he has. Ask about that. So sorry for all his troubles. He's a speical boy.


Boy Pam, your such a great resource / help on our threads. :thumbsup:

Pat----I hope Archie get these meds and improves fast. Poor fella. :innocent::innocent: I wonder if the storm and stress from all that affected him more.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Pat, I hate hearing this! I've never met you, or any of the A Team but I can tell you that I love little "Archie Dude" and I have since the first time I read about him. There's just something about that little boy that captured my heart. Now, I will pray extra hard for him that his Cardiologist can treat his condition and that it can be maintained and he'll be able to feel good again and be with us for many, many more years. My skin kid has a very bad heart condition but with the very common medication he takes daily, he'll be just fine. His name is Nicholas and every night, when we say our prayers, we pray for all the fluffs on Spoiled Maltese who have needs. He's a very special boy, just like Archie. :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pat you need to continue the lasix. The fluid is more in the lungs than heart. It is good if she did not see any fluid. But to keep fluid to be building up, he needs to stay on the lasix. Enalapril is not enough. He needs to be put on Vetmedin too. Since Vetmedin was approved to be used in the States the dogs with those kind of heart problems live longer. His enlarged heart is pressing on the trachea and makes it collapse and thus the coughing. At the end, Alex's heart was as big as the heart of a labrador. Alex was diagnosed at the age of 10 and lived one month short of 14. All thanks to the vetmedin.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Pat, so sorry your precious little guy is not feeling well. I'll be praying for him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad they are finally addressing the heart issue. Let the cardiologist do their thing and they will tell you what medications are recommended for his specific condition. Many dogs do well for quite some time with proper medication and monitoring.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Archie. I too had a little male Maltese that had heart trouble. He lived to around 15. That was several years ago, so I'm sure that the meds are better now. I'll be praying for him.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Pat you need to continue the lasix. The fluid is more in the lungs than heart. It is good if she did not see any fluid. But to keep fluid to be building up, he needs to stay on the lasix. Enalapril is not enough. He needs to be put on Vetmedin too. Since Vetmedin was approved to be used in the States the dogs with those kind of heart problems live longer. His enlarged heart is pressing on the trachea and makes it collapse and thus the coughing. At the end, Alex's heart was as big as the heart of a labrador. Alex was diagnosed at the age of 10 and lived one month short of 14. All thanks to the vetmedin.


Yup, that's why I asked whether he was on Vetmedin. It can't cure everybody but it can be just short of miraculous for many. My vet says he is amazed at how well so many dogs do on it, and it certainly made an amazing difference in my little elderly malt. I'm sure it added a couple of years to her life and definitely made her so much more comfortable - with no more coughing. One little chewable tablet a day that she loved as a treat and she was greatly improved.

I'll certainly be keeping your sweet little Archie in my thoughts and hope that he will recover and do so much better again quickly.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am SOOOO sorry to hear about Archie. I know that he is one special fluff and jut how much you love him. I hope the vets can find something to give him to make him feel better. Wishing you and Archie the best. HUGS~


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Poor baby!!  This is just too sad to hear, I can't imagine how your feeling. I'll pray to the Lord so He gives you strength to go through this. Give sweet Archie a kiss from me, even if he's sick he is so precious! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - it hurts to just read about Archie not feeling well. He's been through so much with his ears and now this. :smcry: But he's your strong, kayaking dude and He can get help, I'm sure. If my mom was able to get her heart under control at 83 Archie can conquer this with the right meds. I agree about the lasix. When my mom had CHF she had it differently than most people. Most people had fluid on the lungs and around the heart...for her it went to her abdomen. I forget what it's called but her belly would get all distended and then push up on her lungs and she'd be short of breath and cough. The lasix helped that a lot and we would adjust as we'd hear how she was doing. I got so good at it that I could call her over the phone and know how "wet" she was. The other medication that was suggested sounds good too and it might be a combo to make Archie feel better. Don't give up. :wub: You really do need a cardiologist for him and an echocardiogram. I have mitral valve prolapse so my cardio checks that a couple of times a year to see if and where there might be an issue. I would do anything in the world to make Archie feel better. I love that boy and have been lucky enough to meet him. We're all here and we're all praying for him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear this about your little dude! I went through this five years ago with my Samantha - it is so very hard to know they are sick and there's not much you can do.

Give Archie a gentle hug for us!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Pat! I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet boy! I know more about doctoring a horse than I do a dog but it sounds like there are resources out there which may possibly improve Archie's quality of life/health. I hope so. He looks like such a sweet soul and I can tell from all your posts how much you live your babies. I will be praying for Archie. Hugs from Bella and I.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Archie's heart. You had some great info from some to take along when you go see the specialist. Archie looked good to me in both pics other than hs hair being longer in the second one. 

Prayers and hugs. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I was just thinking - does Archie stress at the groomer at all? If so you might want to hold off until you get to the cardiologist. Don't want to put him under more stress than necessary right now. Tyler adores his groomer so is fine but I know not every dog is that way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Archie, my Einie had CHF and an enlarged heart... they gave him Lasix to keep the fluid off. I remember him caughing too... He'd get tired on walks so I'd have to pick him up, when we got close to the house, he'd want me to put him down so the other dogs wouldn't see me carrying him... He was such a funny boy!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Pat. please know you and Archie are in my heart and prayers. Today I was able to go to church and light candles, since my Crisse died. Believe me when I say I lit rows and rows. We're definitely covered for a while. Please give your guy, no, not Stan, your Archie kisses from me. I love him.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy. But he's got the best mommy in the world, give him hugs & kisses from me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Aww, Pat. please know you and Archie are in my heart and prayers. Today I was able to go to church and light candles, since my Crisse died. Believe me when I say I lit rows and rows. We're definitely covered for a while. Please give your guy, no, not Stan, your Archie kisses from me. I love him.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


 
Sue, the vet asked the same thing...if he gets stressed at the groomer. No, he's a pretty mellow guy...I'll carry him in there today though, that's the hardest part for him...:blush:, and I'll send plenty of treats. Actually treats make him stop coughing for a bit. I'll tell them to take it easy on him - my gosh he really needs a grooming!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-I'm so sorry, Pat. Poor Archie..I am glad you are taking him for the ECG..keep us posted..I hope there is something that can be done..:grouphug:


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Gentle hugs to Archie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending you a big hug, Pat! I know what a special little guy Archie is and why you love him so much! Kitzel has a temperament a lot like his. . . so easy to love!

I had my little grand-dog before he passed and he had a heart issue---there is lots that can be done, so will pray for good treatment. It has been a rough year for all of you and I do hope things get better from now on! Sending my love.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Dear Pat. I read this last night and just couldn't find the words to respond. I still can't. I just want you and sweet Archie to know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Archie...I will certainly prayer for your baby.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Hug and prayers your way....


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hi Pat-Reading the latest post in hope of better news*
*Still Praying Hard For Him and You.*
*I Hope his groom makes him feel good. Nickee**
*Yogi Send Wags to archie!*


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor sweet Archie!! I hope the cardiologist goes well and sheds some positive light on his situation. He sure is a special boy!! And is stills as handsome as ever!! You and Archie are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted. :hugging:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I got an appointment for Arch with the cardiologist for tomorrow (Wednesday) at 11am. Wish us luck :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Best of luck Pat and Archie!! Please let us know what they say. Give Archie a big hug for me!! :hugging: And tell him to continue to be the brave boy that he is!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Pat, Archie dude is in my thoughts and prayers(((Big Huge Hugs)))


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I am so glad Archie was able to get an appt. soon! I was afraid since it is a specialist that you would have to wait a long time to get in. Keep us posted!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs, prayers, and love for Archie...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm so relieved that you got an appointment that soon. We're all praying for our dude. :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Aunties, don't worry about me, I'm a dude.....I'm strong!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, cutie. Your mommy is taking such good care of you. Just follow doctor's orders. :wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pat with the right medicine he can still live a few more years.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Hey Aunties, don't worry about me, I'm a dude.....I'm strong!!
> 
> View attachment 113810


I love you Archie Dude! You keep on being strong. You've got this! I'll be thinking about you tomorrow while you're seeing your new heart doc and I'll be saying prayers too! We all will. Now, go give your Mom a kiss!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Pat---Good luck today. Praying for your Archie.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pat, many many prayers for Archie that there will be a medication that can help with his symptoms and make him more comfortable. I'm so glad you're getting him in to see cardiologist so quickly-- hopefully you'll get a good regimen for him that will keep him going strong. Hang in there Archie-- your mommy loves you and wants you to get better!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Pat, just catching up (I rarely get computer time these days) and see that you are taking Archie to a cardiologist. James asks about him frequently - we hope that all goes well today and are thinking about you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

PAT! I can't believe I am just now seeing this! I'm sooo sorry to hear that Archie's been having some heart issues. I know how difficult this must be for you since he is your special little boy. I'm sending lots of prayers over for the Arch dude.

I just saw that you have an appointment today with the cardiologist. I will definitely be thinking of you and will check in for an update later today. All the best...hope all goes well!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking of Archie today. Praying the Dr. Has some promising news regarding meds.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck at the doctors to day Pat and Archie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - am sending love and prayers with you and Archie for today's appt. Let us know what he/she says. rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking on The Dude. How did the cardiologist visit go??


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Checking on The Dude. How did the cardiologist visit go??


Same here, Pat.... checking in for an update. Any news?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We're back. So it seems Mr. Archie has a collapsing treachea causing his cough!!! ....and if it gets bad enough, they can put a stent in there to hold it open. ....and he hasn't coughed much yesterday and last night...because it's sporatic!! :thumbsup: ...he's never worn a collar, the doc says it can just happen with age. 

He does have a very loud heart murmur (grade 5 out of 6), but it's not bad enough for him to even take any meds!! :chili: We have to go back in 3 months for a re-check, but I feel so much better now!!! 


:yahoo::clap: :sHa_banana::wavetowel2::dancing banana::dancing banana:

Life is good!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What a relief! So glad to hear this Pat.

My little Winston had a collapsed trachea too, he had from the time he was a puppy. It never became an issue for him, I hope it's the same with Archie.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, that's wonderful news! :chili::chili:Hooray!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Way to go Arch!!! So happy for you Pat. He's such a sweet boy, it was making me so sad to think that he might have been really sick! Give him a big hug!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Whew!!!!! Way to go Archie! So glad it wasn't heart failure. Kisses to Archie 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I rmember when Angel was diagnosed with a collapsed trachea and took her into our bathroom and but the shower on with the very hottest water. That creates steam and did help Angel out. She too did have a heart murmer. I was happy to see that Archie is doing better and perhaps you might want to try what we did for our Angel since it did help her out.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such great news. Arch is the MAN!!!! Continuing prayers for him. I love this little guy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew. I was really afraid to open in thread. So, glad to hear the good news. Kisses to our little dude.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> We're back. So it seems Mr. Archie has a collapsing treachea causing his cough!!! ....and if it gets bad enough, they can put a stent in there to hold it open. ....and he hasn't coughed much yesterday and last night...because it's sporatic!! :thumbsup: ...he's never worn a collar, the doc says it can just happen with age.
> 
> He does have a very loud heart murmur (grade 5 out of 6), but it's not bad enough for him to even take any meds!! :chili: We have to go back in 3 months for a re-check, but I feel so much better now!!!
> 
> ...


Pat - nothing like going to a specialist. :chili::chili: That's really good news as compared to worries that we had. So Archie and I have a whoosing heart (my mitral valve prolapse). I think mine is minor but I'm hoping that Archie starts to feel better.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat,

I am so sorry to hear that Archie is having issues. I hope the cardiologist is able to figure out a medical program that will make him feel better.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Whew!! Glad to hear this.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pat, I'm so happy to hear what the cardiologist said! That's so wonderful, and what a relief! The girls are happy to because they think Archie is quite the handsome boy!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is such a relief! Happy to hear the news. Give Archie hugs and kisses for me!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

rayer: Thank you Dear God for hearing our prayers. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Pat that's such great news for you little guy!..Quite a relief for you! ..WHEW!!


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

We are cheering for you Archie!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news!!!! So happy for sweet Archie. Continued prayers.....and many hugs.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The A Team said:


> We're back. So it seems Mr. Archie has a collapsing treachea causing his cough!!! ....and if it gets bad enough, they can put a stent in there to hold it open. ....and he hasn't coughed much yesterday and last night...because it's sporatic!! :thumbsup: ...he's never worn a collar, the doc says it can just happen with age.
> 
> He does have a very loud heart murmur (grade 5 out of 6), but it's not bad enough for him to even take any meds!! :chili: We have to go back in 3 months for a re-check, but I feel so much better now!!!
> 
> ...


So glad to hear the fantastic news . You must feel so relieved ! Give your little boy a hug for me .
Love
Jenna


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:happy: :happy: :cheer: :cheer: :happy: :happy:

Lots of hugs and cheers for Archie...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Pat so glad you were on top of things and acted right away with the Vets .So glad its somthing that can be fixed.xo


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy for you and Archie!!!!!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the collapsed tracea, but it sounds like it is not bad. The vet can give you pills or cough syrup if the coughing gets bad. Rocco had a collapsed trachea for several years. Big hugs for Archie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear the news!!! Way to go Archie!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. You all have been through so much you did not need to add this on top of everything else. Hope he feels better soon.:wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW.... I am so sorry you and Archie are going through this, but so glad that things are looking better...:chili::chili::chili:

Love and prayers to Archie that he continue's to feel better... :wub:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! So happy it was not CHF.....Symon also has the collapsing trachea. He is only 3 and it just happens spontaneously especially when he gets excited or to much rough housing. Not bad enough for surgery yet. He seems to know what position to get into to open it back up. It is interesting to see. He just stops, positions, waits, then carries on. We call it his "stop, drop, and roll"....lol. Archie may also learn with time how to clear it as well.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

poochie2 said:


> So glad to hear the fantastic news . You must feel so relieved ! Give your little boy a hug for me .
> Love
> Jenna


Iam glad now you know.Archie,You Get better little guy.Nickee*:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Get better soon Archie! Hugs to all of you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

We love Archie. so glad he is better!:wub:


----------

